# Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?



## Laeufer (12. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Mitangler,

ich bin Anfänger und möchte mir neben meiner Spinnrute (Abu Garcia Vendetta, 2,74 m, 7-28 gr. WG) eine Floatrute für das allgemeine Angeln mit der Pose gönnen. 

Recht schnell habe ich mich auf die Daiwa Aqualite eingeschossen.
Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob ich mir die Rute als

- Sensor Float: 10-35 gr. WG (3,60 m)

oder

- Power Float: 15-50 gr. WG (3,60 m)


kaufen soll.
Einsetzen würde ich die Gerte schon als "Allround"-Angel, sprich: am Forellenteich oder am See / Bach mit Wirbel, Pose und Blei sowie Made, Bienenmade oder Wurm - "für alles, was so beißt". 

Mein Einsatzgebiet würde ja eher für die Sensor Float sprechen, allerdings sagt mir mein Bauch, dass ich mit der Power Float vielleicht glücklicher wäre. Ich habe hier gehört, dass die Sensor sehr weich ist und die Aqualite-Serie generell etwas leichter als das angegebene Wurfgewicht ausgelegt ist.

Auch weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich mich vielleicht mal am Sbirolino- oder Naturköderangeln auf Zander versuchen möchte. Leichte Köder kann ich auch mit der Power Float werfen, schwere Köder werden für die leichtere Rute jedoch vielleicht kritisch. Die Power Float könnte ich auch mal zum Grundangeln nehmen.

Wäre es vernünftig, jetzt erstmal die Power Float in 3,60 m zu nehmen und später, falls ich merke, dass ich doch etwas leichteres möchte, die Sensor Float in 3,90 m dazuzunehmen?

Ich bin etwas hin- und hergerissen. :vik:

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?*

Nimm die Schwere, die hat optimales Einsatzgebiet bis 30g, während die Sensor drunter liegt. Bei der Schweren bekommst also mehr "Allround" fürs Geld.


----------



## Arne0109 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?*

Moinsen,
ich fische die Powerfloat und würde Sie nicht tauschen 
Egal ob Pose oder Naturköder/Grund bis 40Gramm Gewicht
Alles mit ner 2500er Sargus 2 Schnur 0,18/0,25
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## Mind (13. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?*

Schließ mich meinen Vorrednern an.

Die Powerfloat ist vielseitiger. hab sie sogar 2 mal!


----------



## karphunter (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?*

hallo läufer  ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir 2 daiwa aqualite powerfloat 15- 50 gr. kaufen soll. bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob die ringe auf dauer stabil genug sind. und was ist wenn mal ein größerer karpfen (ich muß mit bis zu 10 kg rechnen) beißt? wird sie es aushalten? würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte. 

vielen dank


----------



## hendry (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?*

Ich habe mir auch zwei Power Float in 3,90 zugelegt und sie machen einen sehr stabilen Eindruck, besonders das Griffteil gefällt mir gut. Karpfen <10kg sollte von den Ringen und der Aktion her auf jeden Fall keine Probleme machen. #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?*



karphunter schrieb:


> hallo läufer  ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir 2 daiwa aqualite powerfloat 15- 50 gr. kaufen soll. bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob die ringe auf dauer stabil genug sind. und was ist wenn mal ein größerer karpfen (ich muß mit bis zu 10 kg rechnen) beißt? wird sie es aushalten? würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.
> 
> vielen dank



Sag mal..liest bzw verstehst du Antworten auf deine Fragen in div.Freds eigentlich?

Oder warum geht das Ringgedönse schon wieder los?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?*

Ich fische die Power Float seit 5 Jahren in der Länge 4,20m. Hauptsächlich kommt sie an Fließgewässern mit treibender Pose auf Forelle, Barbe und Karpfen zum Einsatz. Ich bin von dieser Rute rundum begeistert. Sehr stabil, leicht und gute Aktion. Karpfen bis 10kg und starke Barben habe ich damit schon sicher gelandet.


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich fische die Power Float seit 5 Jahren in der Länge 4,20m. Hauptsächlich kommt sie an Fließgewässern mit treibender Pose auf Forelle, Barbe und Karpfen zum Einsatz. Ich bin von dieser Rute rundum begeistert. Sehr stabil, leicht und gute Aktion. Karpfen bis 10kg und starke Barben habe ich damit schon sicher gelandet.



Und die Ringe?|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Und die Ringe?|supergri|supergri|supergri



Keine Beanstandungen.


----------



## karphunter (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Aqualite - Power Float oder Sensor Float?*

catch 76  und naturliebhaber ich danke euch


----------

